# 2 Goldens on RI Craigslist



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

They are giving away for free. I'm not ready for 2 dogs, and they haven't been around cats (I have 2). 

http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/604810638.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds as if these people are serious about placing the dogs together in a good home and not just dumping them, but I sure wish they would charge an adoption fee. Are there any rescue groups in Rhode Island?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

These dogs were posted on the board before, but I forget where the ad was found. I recognized the email in it though, as belonging to someone who sells charms. Possibly they took their other ad down because of what was likely a storm of criticism. 

At least they care about the dogs. I feel sorry for the family, not just for the dogs but their home. How do you tell a child you have to give away his pets?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> These dogs were posted on the board before, but I forget where the ad was found. I recognized the email in it though, as belonging to someone who sells charms. Possibly they took their other ad down because of what was likely a storm of criticism.
> 
> At least they care about the dogs. I feel sorry for the family, not just for the dogs but their home. How do you tell a child you have to give away his pets?


Yes, I posted it but are these the same dogs!!!???? I wish I had more room so I could apply for them.

Two Golden Retrievers NEED a HOME Good HOME only NO adoption fee

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-13, 9:42AM EDT


Before you jump at this opportunity or get your hands all itchy wanting to post an angry reply about how can someone just give away their pets who they consider their children, please listen. We do consider these pets our children. With the huge number of homes being foreclosed in Rhode Island, we are amongst those being foreclosed. Our 8 year old son is having trouble sleeping at night because we have to give our dogs away. ok? It's breaking our hearts because "boomer" and "bailey" will have to leave us. They just turned two years old and we do not, repeat, do not want to separate them. They are brother and sister and whenever we let them outside to play, they first run and "hug" each other and then begin their daily routine. They are crate trained and are a bit rambunctious. They are young. As noted, we have a young child, also a baby, so they are great with kids. We don't have cats, so we don't know how they would do around them, but both are like marshmallows. 
Here's the deal. These dogs DO have papers BUT ARE BOTH FIXED for those of you who are just interested in making some money on breeding, forget it. We paid ALOT of money for them. They are full bred dogs with papers. Our only wish is that they go to a home with people who have as much love in their hearts as we do for them. We won't just give them away to just anyone. We will want to see where they will live, what their environment will be like and what your personality is like. We have an application that we want filled out and hope you can respect that. Please contact us through this email. We live in Coventry and hope to find a home for them soon. Again, please respond ONLY if you can take them BOTH, we are only letting them be adopted by someone who can take them both and promise not to separate them. 

Here is the other 2 free goldens that I posted about earlier. If they are the same dogs *they now have different names*!!

Two free goldens in Rhode Island 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found these 2 goldens from the same home being given away on Puppy Finder.com 

--http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?breed_id=57&order_by=rand&back=%2Fsearch%2F%3Fsub mit%3D1%26str%3Dgolden%2Bretriever%26page%3D1&sid= f15b7fbd12299555a343d02489ae7c0a&country=248&state =RI

Anybody in Rhode Island (or New England) looking for a couple of goldens??

Buffy

Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Birthdate: 03-01-2004 (3 Years) 
Champion bloodlines: No 
Champion sired: No 

Price: $0 USD Buy with confidence 
Shipping area: Worldwide 
What's included: 
Additional information: This is our dog Buffy, she is timid and Very
Loveable. We are sad to have to give her away and
just want her to have a good home.We are moving.
She loves everyone. Buffy is a redish golden
retriever.Please contact us
if [email protected]
com 


Angel 

Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Birthdate: 06-15-2005 (2 Years) 
Champion bloodlines: No 
Champion sired: No 

Price: $0 USD Buy with confidence 
Shipping area: Worldwide 
What's included: 
Additional information: This is our dog Angel, he is fun and friendly. We
are sorry we can not keep him any longer as we are
moving. We just want him to have a good home.
He is a pure golden
[email protected]Buffy and Angel:
Attached Images


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

this is too sad. lose your home, your pets, and your chld's best friends


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cathy, is this the same one in RI that I offered to get if someone up here in the NE wanted? I thought that was only 1 golden in that ad? 

The one we all emailed and called, but no one got any answers?
Think I remember Kim saying something bout possible hoax cuz of the charm company, getting back at somebody?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think they are trying the best they know how for the dogs and trying to act in the dogs best interest. The only "rescue" I know of in RI, deals only with dogs from the south.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I think they are trying the best they know how for the dogs and trying to act in the dogs best interest. The only "rescue" I know of in RI, deals only with dogs from the south.


 
Yankee covers RI, and so may Sunshine

I'll pm Woodysmom and Lisa


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Cathy, is this the same one in RI that I offered to get if someone up here in the NE wanted? I thought that was only 1 golden in that ad?
> 
> The one we all emailed and called, but no one got any answers?
> Think I remember Kim saying something bout possible hoax cuz of the charm company, getting back at somebody?


No, it's not the same one. See the 2 ads in my other post--(up above) --they are in 2 different colors. The first ad is the 2 dogs on Craigslist and the 2nd ad is the other one that I posted a week or so ago. In this newest ad, the dogs have different names plus they are the wrong ages. I sent her an email but haven't heard from her.


----------

